# May 21st 2011



## miniwhinny (Apr 30, 2011)

Just want folks to know I'm taking stallions, precious metals, stocks, bonds, and Real Estate holdings off the hands of anyone who won't be needing them anymore


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 30, 2011)

Because I keep getting emails saying "what?"

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/04/may-21-2011-judgment-day_n_804166.html






Oh and just in case we make it past the next 3 weeks...when the Mayan calendar comes to an end...I'm also prepared to take stuff for folks then


----------



## Minimor (May 1, 2011)

From your post I guessed there was something like this going around, but I hadn't heard this prediction until I read the link in your second post.

I'll wait for next year and the end of the Mayan calendar, thank you. I've got a few things to get done & I don't think there's time for them all before May 21st!

The article states:



> While this isn't the first time that the end of the world has been predicted, there are many believers that will adhere to the date, even if it passes. "It would be like telling the Wright brothers that every other attempt to fly has failed, so you shouldn't even try," Chris McCann, who works with eBible Fellowship, told the AP.


 They're going to adhere to the date, even if it passes? So that means that for them it is going to be judgment day, the end of the world, and so...just how will that work for them?? Can one pretend that it's the end of the world, even if it isn't?


----------



## miniwhinny (May 1, 2011)

Minimor said:


> The article states: They're going to adhere to the date, even if it passes? So that means that for them it is going to be judgment day, the end of the world, and so...just how will that work for them?? Can one pretend that it's the end of the world, even if it isn't?


HAHAHAH beats me although some people can and will believe all kinds of things that are complete nonsense. The sad thing is there are hundreds of frightened old people who are emptying out their bank accounts to send to this creep to assure they're going to be saved. Like one caller to his radio show asked..."Are you giving them a refund on the 22nd?".


----------



## tagalong (May 1, 2011)

How will paying this guy "save" those people? Jesus is not going to appear, hold out his hand, take the List of payees and the cash and judge based on that! Isn't fraud a sin?

I am not that concerned about May 21 - except I that can stop paying bills after that while I am doing all that writhing and suffering for 5 months until October. The head of this church/group was on the radio here last week - and he assured the host and everyone listening that the 5 months of suffering will be intense and horrific. I better lay in a supply of Nutella and chocolate and chardonnay...



...that will lighten my suffering. And I have never been good at writhing -_ will we will be scored on that??!! _


----------



## miniwhinny (May 1, 2011)

tagalong said:


> And I have never been good at writhing -_ will we will be scored on that??!! _








I don't think you have anything to worry about. Life 'ain't gonna be any different on the 22nd. People have been beating this horse for a thousand years lol


----------



## tagalong (May 1, 2011)

_*cancels application for crash course in Writhing & Suffering*_


----------



## miniwhinny (May 1, 2011)

tagalong said:


> _*cancels application for crash course in Writhing & Suffering*_


HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2011)

Not planning to do anything more than celebrate my mom's birthday on that date. Won't be changing a thing at home, with my investments or my clients' portfolios


----------



## miniwhinny (May 20, 2011)

and on Sunday the kids line will be

"lucy, you have a lot of explaining to do"

and what a terrible thing for a parent to say to a child “My mom has told me directly that I’m not going to get into heaven,” Grace Haddad, 16, said. “At first it was really upsetting, but it’s what she honestly believes.” I wonder how people this evil think they're the ones going to where ever it is they think they're going?

What about the second leg of the triple crown...wonder if this is going to happen before or after they race












http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43106614/ns/us_news-the_new_york_times/?GT1=43001

Guess after we've survived this one there will be people building up to the old Mayan end of all times.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2011)

I really hope everything goes fine on Saturday, May 21 because I'm really looking forward to lunch out on Sunday... I already know what I want to order









I'm going to guess none of us here are sweating what the Doomsday Church people are saying, but I thought it was interesting when I read through the Drudge Report today that the Doomsday preacher made the same prediction in 1994. I guess he was wrong then (too!)



:yes


----------



## miniwhinny (May 20, 2011)

Jill said:


> I really hope everything goes fine on Saturday, May 21 because I'm really looking forward to lunch out on Sunday... I already know what I want to order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonya (May 20, 2011)

I've heard about this...there is also a group out there charging believers a sum to take their animals when the end comes tomorrow, there are no refunds...lol...I believe I read they have over 250 clients at $130 a pop...

I have to work tomorrow...I really don't want my last day on earth to be at work! Lol. Well maybe I will have an opportunity to tell my boss off?


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 20, 2011)

I only took care of my animals today, and scrubbed the bathroom. If I have to go I'll go in a not so spotless house, but what the hay! If I don't go it's not going anywhere. Good luck to all tomorrow, if I go I'll be alone, hubby has to work, quess I can make my way to heaven by myself!


----------



## susanne (May 20, 2011)

For just a second I was worried...

I had to sign in to post, although I never signed out. No LB access -- now THAT would be the end of the world!

If all the "pure" are whisked away in the rapture, at least I'll have my friends and most of my family right here on earth...


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2011)

LOL, everyone!!!









I'm one who knows the best time to grocery shop is Sunday morning, when all the good people are in church


----------



## miniwhinny (May 20, 2011)

susanne said:


> If all the "pure" are whisked away in the rapture, at least I'll have my friends and most of my family right here on earth...


Hey, I'm really ticked off those folks stole my idea of post rapture pet care...I was going to do that too HAHAHAHA. There's a mini van in town with a bumper sticker saying "in case of rapture this vehicle available". I'm going to have fun on Sunday collecting everything I have dibs on.


----------



## Ashley (May 20, 2011)

The sad thing is this all started from one person, and his version of the bible and how he read it. What a joke. I will sleep in tommorow, after the rain clears go fishing and after that prep to bring my new addition steak home.


----------



## susanne (May 21, 2011)

.

Had to add...

At least with my relatives, I don't think I'd miss any that would be missing post-rapture, but I'll be happy to take anything they leave behind...

Bad susanne!

.


----------



## SampleMM (May 21, 2011)

Well, it's 12:27 AM (EST) 5/21/2011.............

Everything seems fine.


----------



## LindaL (May 21, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Well, it's 12:27 AM (EST) 5/21/2011.............
> 
> Everything seems fine.



It's not 6 PM yet...LOL!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here / wasn't raptured. Guess I didn't make the cut!!! But that's okay. I'd hate to miss the 2012 elections


----------



## miniwhinny (May 21, 2011)

5.38am Pacific time 5.21.11 maybe this isn't happening until later in the day


----------



## Sonya (May 21, 2011)

I think one of the 'predictions' was an earthquake in CA at 2am....no quake that I've heard of...If I saw any zombies on my way to work I was going to turn around and call in sick...no zombies...so here I am at work...darn!


----------



## SampleMM (May 21, 2011)

Well geez, I guess I shouldn't bother cleaning my house today since it won't matter at 6:00 PM........now is that EST?


----------



## Sonya (May 21, 2011)

I've been harping on my husband to cut our grass and he claimed he was waiting until this evening in case the world ends...lol...I've heard many excuses for his procrastination, but this was a first!


----------



## HGFarm (May 21, 2011)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh you guys are all crackin' me up!!! Yesterday as folks were leaving work, I told them I didnt know if I should tell them to 'have a nice weekend' or 'see you Monday' in case neither applied LOL

Yes, same guy did this crap in 1994 and probably scammed a bunch of money from folks then. I dont understand the concept of 'buying' your way into heaven... I dont think that was the point at all. I think there's gonna be a lot of ticked off people on Sunday... and since many have given their life savings to this jerk, they are really gonna be mad when they have to go to the grocery store next week and have no money. That will be end of times- they will starve to death! And my understanding was that he was not giving refunds to folks 'We wont be here'... oh ok.


----------



## Minimor (May 21, 2011)

Wasn't it supposed to be 6 pm in each time zone? 6 pm in Australia passed hours ago and last I heard they hadn't had any huge earthquake strike them yet. Obviously it's not 6 pm here yet, but I'm thinking that if that big earthquake that was supposed to roll around the world hasn't started elsewhere then it's likely not coming here either.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 21, 2011)

Bo-hoo such a stunning lack of zombies. I was looking forward to a little fun today





Wonder what this Camping nutcase has to say now? Only why should he be concerned - he's earned himself a nice little nest egg preying on the fears of the gullable.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 21, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be 6 pm in each time zone? 6 pm in Australia passed hours ago and last I heard they hadn't had any huge earthquake strike them yet. Obviously it's not 6 pm here yet, but I'm thinking that if that big earthquake that was supposed to roll around the world hasn't started elsewhere then it's likely not coming here either.






YOu're too funny.

Like if there really was such a thing as a god he'd seriously be wearing a Rolex "not yet boys...it's only 5.58pm" HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2011)

SO, there's not a reason to re-watch Zombieland and pay even closer attention the the _32 Rules_?

Not to boast or anything, but I'm such a hardcore fan when it comes to zombie movies and I think I'm so well educated in the subject to the point that I could do exceptionally well in the event of a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## miniwhinny (May 21, 2011)

No zombies for you today Jill

but these pictures are funny

http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/21/6690884-left-behind-by-humorgeddon?GT1=43001


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 21, 2011)

Well it's almost 10 PM EST time and I said my confession this morning, asked for forgivness, just in case. But I got left behind, must be one of the sinners left to suffer for the next six months, whatever! Clipped two yearlings today but that didn't cause me to suffer too much, foot hurts a little from getting stepped on. One more yearling to clip tomorrow, maybe thats where the suffering comes in. As for the other posts, I haven't seen any zombies either, except at this time of night some one might think I'm one with the dark circles under my eyes.


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2011)

I am still alive and unraptured. No earthquakes or zombies here either. Good thing as that could have made feeding the horses this morning difficult.


----------



## HGFarm (May 22, 2011)

People are telling rapture jokes like there's no tomorrow...........


----------



## wade3504 (May 22, 2011)

My husband tries to say he really doesn't believe in this stuff but is interested in what people think. Well, I could.t have laughed any harder when he went running to the kids' rooms yesterday at the appointed time to make sure they were still here. He was making fun of his best friend for wondering about it. Wait until I tell his friend about his dash into the bedroom.


----------



## REO (May 22, 2011)

Oh crap, did I miss the end of the world?


----------



## miniwhinny (May 22, 2011)

REO said:


> Oh crap, did I miss the end of the world?


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA



:rofl


----------



## susanne (May 23, 2011)

.

Actually, the rapture did indeed occur,but nobody on earth qualified.

The earthquakes, floods, fire and other apolocalyptic horrors just came a bit early..guess that Rolex is running a bit fast!


----------

